# Воспаление большого вертела бедра



## Natutus1k (22 Апр 2017)

здравствуйте, был поставлен такой диагноз. Выписали мидокалм, обезболивающее и артра, лечебная физкультура. Но толком так и не объяснили насколько это страшно и как с этим жить. Посоветуйте пожалуйста какие упражнения нужно делать? Может какие то физпроцедуры? Пока делаю упражнения, показанные при грыже в поясничном отделе, мажу диклофенаком зону галифе.


----------



## La murr (22 Апр 2017)

@Natutus1k, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Апр 2017)

ЛФК, как для грушевидной мышцы.
Физиотерапию, обязательно.
Хорошо УВТ.
Блокады, очень хорошо.


----------



## Natutus1k (23 Апр 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ЛФК, как для грушевидной мышцы.
> Физиотерапию, обязательно.
> Хорошо УВТ.
> Блокады, очень хорошо.



Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответ. К сожалению не могу сейчас загрузить снимок, но не могли бы Вы сказать, это вообще лечится? Какие прогнозы? И какую физиотерапию рекомендуете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2017)

Физиотерапия любая от воспаления.
Увт хорошо.
Лечиться.


----------



## Natutus1k (23 Апр 2017)

Спасибо огромное!


----------

